# you will recover just, you need time



## sercan (Jan 30, 2019)

hi guys i have been following this site since 7 months only recovery part for not to trigger some anxiety.
i recovered %100, it took 7 months. it is not my first dp experience actually it is 4th time but you know last one is the worst one. it was severe really, believe me. i had dp before but not that much intense. i have been suffering anxiety since i got cancer when i was 26 years old now i am 39. during chemotherapy i experienced my first dp. it as mostly about hearing and hyperacusis could not distinguish voices and sounds from background sounds. and i got dped from weed laster years. now this year i got the most severe dp from cipro poisoning. it is an antibiotics that screw your brain if you have an alergy for it.

my symtoms were

-parade of floaters 
-2rd vision
-problems with colors
-i could not figure out anything which means my eyes sees the object and send the data of the image to my brain however my brain could not process it and turn into an image since it was busy with anxiety all the time. lets say i didnt have enough ram to use as it was used by to battle against bad thoughts.
- loss of memory i bump into close friends but didnt recognize them. could not recall time and date
-sensitive to sounds
-sensitive to lights
- my hands looked different in size and color
- sensitive to touch. jeans hurt lot. scretching hurt alot
- could not follow a movie or watch tv as i could not keep up with
- sunlight looked different
-outside world looked shimmering especially white and grey buildings
- surroundings looked fake and cold and disconnected
- %10 awareness dunno what was going on around me

i have never experienced DP but rather DR.

my problem was anxiety. i was cured with cymbalta last time, lexapro this time. i cried and i got better after each crying periods. i want to just say you will be okay believe me i know it is hard but you will be okay. just try not to focus on your situation. i know it is hard but just try. i talked to moonlight from this site who was recovered with lexapro and abilify. asking questions and talking to her relieved much of my fears too. thanks moonlight. if you have any questions you may ask me. i am not native by the way.


----------



## Ahungerf (Apr 26, 2018)

Can I please ask how your light sensitivity and outside world being to bright felt as it left? My BIGGEST if not only symptom is sunlight sensitivity that causes the sky and my surroundings to feel fake and dreamlike. The sky in a bright day seems soo damn bright and provides an unreal backdrop... I can’t stop focusing on this for 2 years... was it just anxiety and once your meds kicked in it went away??


----------



## sercan (Jan 30, 2019)

i am not a doctor but imo this stuff is all do to with focusing. your brain blocks your focus ability to defend its presence against anxiety or any danger to distract you. you perceive the surroundings different than before. when you can focus and and not getting lost in images you will get back to normal


----------

